

Ask YC: Is the R & D for startup development tax deductible? - apstuff

I'm curious as to whether new startups can deduct the development hours as R &#38; D. If so, how do new companies formally track, quantify and price them?
======
answerly
I have seen some software development R&D deductions at my previous companies
here in the US. I am not an accountant and the definition of what is
deductible is pretty narrow. The best advice is to discuss with a tax
professional since the last headache you need in your startup is an IRS
hassle.

------
bdfh42
You had better clearly state your country as tax rules tend to vary as you go
around the world.

------
noodle
that is quite a large blanket of things to be deductible. i doubt it.

/not an expert

